# Mystery Ship



## William Paulus (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anyone know the identity of this Italian ship? Postcard (pictured) states she is "ROMA" belonging to Marittima Italiana.

William Paulus ([email protected]


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

This is ROMA with different funnel markings. >


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The ROMA built 1912 and appears to be in the colours of TRANSATLANTICA ITALINIA, Genova (red runnel with white star and black top). ROMA does not seem to be in their fleet list, but the company was acquired by Hamburg America Line in 1913. Cannot find the ship in those fleet lists. 

Still searching!


Stephen


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

William Paulus image with some info. >


----------



## William Paulus (Aug 19, 2012)

Case solved!

Many,many, thanks.

Transatlantica Italiana easy to trace as I have many reference books that include that com\pany and fleet.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Roma" (1912, 3,952 grt) First photo seems to be Marittima Italiana colours (three white bands). Second Transatlantica Italiana (white star). Apparently her name was changed to "Firenze" in 1925 to release "Roma" for the new Italian Navigazione Generale Italiana transatlantic liner of 1926. She was owned by Cie Transatlantica Italiana in 1930 but by c1931 transferred to Tirrenia. Requisitioned for war service.Topedoed and sunk 1940 by Greek submarine. What with ownership and name changes seems to have evaded fleet listings.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

eddyw said:


> "roma" (1912, 3,952 grt) first photo seems to be marittima italiana colours (three white bands). Second transatlantica italiana (white star). Apparently her name was changed to "firenze" in 1925 to release "roma" for the new italian navigazione generale italiana transatlantic liner of 1926. She was owned by cie transatlantica italiana in 1930 but by c1931 transferred to tirrenia. Requisitioned for war service.topedoed and sunk 1940 by greek submarine. What with ownership and name changes seems to have evaded fleet listings.


 firenze >


----------



## William Paulus (Aug 19, 2012)

Eddy W,

I am thankful for your very complete reply of ROMA. Am very familiar with the white starred stacks of Transatlantica Italiana as well as Tirrenhia's ships. This card came from Ennio Terelle of Genoa, an e-Bay seller of such gems. I exhausted my usual resources, Bonsor, Smith, and Talbot-Booth to no avail.

Into ships for over 60 years, still surprises awaiting.

Thanks,

Bill Paulus


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

eddyw said:


> "Roma" (1912, 3,952 grt) First photo seems to be Marittima Italiana colours (three white bands). Second Transatlantica Italiana (white star).



Eddy,

Transatlantica Italiana colours, white star on red funnel, was her first livery. She is shown in this colour on her launch, 1912.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

How's your Italian? More history here:
http://conlapelleappesaaunchiodo.blogspot.co.uk/2016/01/firenze.html


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

cueball44 said:


> William Paulus image with some info. >


 1923 Venduto alla societa anonima italia/Sold to the anonymous company Italy.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

How is your Italian going this morning?

PIROSCAFO means 'Steamer'.

;-)

Stephen


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

The World's Merchant Fleets ( Roger Jordan, Chatham, 1999) says on page 532:
Firenze ; 24.12.40 Torpedoed by submarine Papanicolis (Greek), sunk, 46 34N 19 02E.
No mention of casualties.


----------



## andylawson (Jul 21, 2012)

The "Dictionary of Disasters at Sea During the Age of Steam" "including sailing ships and ships of war lost in action" "1824 - 1962" by Charles Hocking FLA Gives a slightly different account of her loss. An Addendum to the Forward states "You are advised that there are acknowledged errors in the book that have not been corrected in order to retain the character and authenticity of the publication"!

That said, here is the *Firenze* entry:-
FIRENZE _Tirrenia Soc. Anon. di Nav.; 1912: Soc. Esercizio Bacini Riva Trigoso; 3952 tons; 360.9x44.9x24.5; 454 n.h.p.; triple expansion engines._
The Italian steamship _Firenze_ was torpedoed and sunk by a British submarine on December 24th, 1940, 20 miles W. of Saseno.


----------

